# Any large jumping spiders, is there a market for jumping spiders?



## Cocoa-Jin (Oct 22, 2007)

Im getting very interested in jumping spiders.  the coolors, th epatterns, the big cute eyes, the seemingly intelligent behavior and personalities.  I'd love to build a small terrarium for a some...but I'd like to get one of a descent viewable size(a nice looker would be nice too).


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 22, 2007)

I would contact Todd(xenesthis), he'll have alot of information for you on jumping spiders and he will probably have some for sale.

Here's some of his forsale posts with jumping spiders:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=104562
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=105672
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=105273
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=104925

Here is his pricelist on his website..
http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/page/price-list-text-version-10-16-07


----------



## dtknow (Oct 22, 2007)

Someone needs to import Portia sp.

Those'd be interesting to observe for sure. Neat camouflage as well.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Oct 23, 2007)

what's the biggest that jumping spiders actually get?  We have some around here, but the biggest ones are only about 3/4 of an inch, and you only see them sparingly...


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Oct 24, 2007)

How long do they live, what type of inclosures, etc, etc.  How do I convince my wife to let me keep these too?

A couple of months ago I saw a gorgeous polished and gold plated one.  It was first time truly observing one with my ne "hobbyist" eyes.  It looked like it was plated in 24k gold with a slight metallic green shimmer depending on how you looked at it.

Man, that thing blew me away.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats a good pre-fabricated housing for one of these things, especially one of the larger 1 inchers?

My wife wont be ok with a home-made inclosure, she'll always think it could get out.


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 24, 2007)

I see these sometimes, but it's always at the wrong time.. And not the large ones, I have only seen a handful of those in my life.

Usually they are pretty tiny.. And when you dont have a container on hand when you spot one, they just jump off of you!  Cool spiders though, I have handled at least 10 in the past couple months and none have bitten.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Oct 24, 2007)

Cocoa-Jin said:


> How do I convince my wife to let me keep these too?


Tell her: "I'm getting it, and thats that!"   If I had to wait to convince my loved ones to let me have this or that, I'd never have anything  Lol, But what other critters do you have?  If you've got T's and stuff already, I don't see what the harm in an inch jumping spider would be...  Oh, and beware of setups like critter keepers and the like.  I cought a couple of those big wall jumpers earlier and got a some critter keeps to put them in, thinking they would be too big to squeeze through the minute slits, but boy was I wrong! :8o  I just went ahead and made a setup with some acrylic cubes and fine mesh, and they never got out of that one!


----------



## REAL (Oct 24, 2007)

I just love jumping spiders, they are so cute (i say it in a manly way....)

Anyway, they're the type of spider that I find intelligent and more trustworthy. Whenever I see one, I don't really hesitate to let it jump on my hand. I've never been bitten by one, they're so smart. Many other spiders would just bite you while these guys seem to examine you. 

I use to have a female, I caught her while going home from school and I kept her in a little jar. Man she was awesome! She would tackle almost any prey I put in there and she would eat like a horse, we're talking 2 crickets every day or two that are almost the same size as her! 

She had some eggs and the eggs hatched and I tried keeping some of the babies but they keep dying so I let the rest go. They were great and I'm always out there looking for one just like her but so far I've been slightly disappointed with the ones I've caught. Nothing like her....sigh :wall: 

JUMPING SPIDERS! MY FAVORITE TRUE SPIDER


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Oct 25, 2007)

mr.wilderness said:


> Tell her: "I'm getting it, and thats that!"


Trying to get me killed 

You'll see a news report, "...coroner and necrospy reports suggest that the wife feed her husband to the tarantula over a period of weeks..."


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 25, 2007)

I know that most North American species only live a season or two usually, but I have no clue how long a tropical species could live in captivity. Any ideas?


----------



## ZergFront (May 29, 2009)

*neat!*

Wow, $9 for a Phidippus spider!? Now I'm pondering breeding mine to sell slings as pets. Well, if I get enough. "Don't count your chickens before they hatch;" or in this case, the slings.  

 Wonder if I can get a few Phidippus audax. I've never seen one around, so I don't know if they're acceptable in California.....


 The gf comment was funny to me because my bf REALLY hates spiders. When he heard I had caught and kept spiders he teased about squishing them until I said, "You squish one of them and you're getting thrown out of the house!" That chasticed him. X-D

 Since I showed him mine, he actually seemed interested in them(Didn't let one crawl on him but didn't mind being near me while I was holding one). He thought it was a black widow because of the colors. Yeah, he's no expert. Said it reminded him of a cat the way it stalked and pounced prey.

 Maybe one day he'll be surprised by a new pet T. Haha!


----------



## jsloan (May 29, 2009)

Cocoa-Jin said:


> Whats a good pre-fabricated housing for one of these things, especially one of the larger 1 inchers?


A large pickle jar will do.


----------



## jynxxxedangel (May 30, 2009)

I plan on breeding one of my big girls within the next few days, as I was lucky enough to snag a healthy mature male specimen from the bonnet of my car a few days ago. He has nice fat palps, and seems to be very interested in the ladies. 

I'm thinking I'm going to breed the biggest young female, as another brood may be too much for the Empress Dowager. If this girl takes after mum at all, the brood will be large, and the offspring large and colourful. This spider is currently so huge, her abdomen is the size of a wild grape. She could easily spread her legs out, and cover a golden dollar coin!  Probably the largest P. audax I've ever seen.

I've been feeding the chosen breeder well, with large crix, needless to say. My large females are about ten times bigger than this little guy (he gets small crix).  If they're hungry, they are more likely to see a male as food, rather than as a beau.

If and/or when I have s'lings, I'd be more than happy to trade someone for some different species of jumper slings. Better yet, if anyone can scare up a blue-chelicerae male P. audax, a bryantae female, or a pair of mature Peucetia viridans, I would swap an entire brood.


----------



## Pacmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Even tho this thread is like 2 years old . . .

I got 3 WC jumpers, not sure of species.
They are all black with some white spottish markings on the abdomen, bout 1" long and look like they got little clawish-like front legs.

My biggest female just spun a sac . . . 
She wont leave it even to feed, and its not in a sling-proof cage, so Ill have to fish it out next week, and in doing so will destroy the nest.


Was just gonna let em all go, but if folks want them . . .
Ill get some pics.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 1, 2009)

That sounds like Phiddipus audax. Are you in US? Those things are everywhere and (i think) one of the largest species of jumper in the world.


----------



## scoloclown (Jun 1, 2009)

Cocoa-Jin said:


> Whats a good pre-fabricated housing for one of these things, especially one of the larger 1 inchers?


I am currently using one of those 1 gallon glass jars from Wal-Mart that you can buy for four bucks. I have 2.2 P. audax in there and all are doing well, except for the two males, who have a stand off every time they meet. Mine all have green chilicerae and are all at least an inch in length. One male is smaller. He may not be getting food because the others are more aggressive and I may let him go.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 1, 2009)

try looking up Phidippus octopunctatus or something like that

i think they are one of the largest species in the USA and maybe a rank decently on the world scene

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...ippus octopunctatus&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Pacmaster (Jun 2, 2009)




----------

